# Girl Whipped in Taliban-Ruled Pakistan



## Toro (Apr 4, 2009)

> The whipping of a 17-year-old girl by Islamic extremists in the Swat Valley, broadcast repeatedly Friday on several Pakistani television news stations, renewed deep concerns over a peace deal made by the Pakistani government allowing the Taliban to rule that region.
> 
> Pakistani officials said the incident took place on Jan. 3, before the pact was reached in February. But the beating, watched silently by a crowd, and its cause -- the married girl appeared in public chaperoned only by her father-in-law -- were stark reminders for many in Pakistan that the deal, not yet finalized, effectively puts a sliver of their country under brutal Taliban laws governing women.
> 
> ...



Beating of Girl Raises Ire Over Pakistan Peace Deal - WSJ.com


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 4, 2009)

i will never understand this mentality....never....makes ya fear these people....and their sadistic nature


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 4, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i will never understand this mentality....never....makes ya fear these people....and their sadistic nature



BUT you don't mind when Arabs do similar things.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 4, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i will never understand this mentality....never....makes ya fear these people....and their sadistic nature
> ...



stop being a fucking ass....i do object when arabs do things like this...your problem is i also object when jews do it....


----------



## Missourian (Apr 5, 2009)

The Obama administration has determined that, in the spirit of the "man caused disaster" and the "overseas contingency operation", this unfortunate occurrence shall no longer be referred to as "17 year old girl whipping" or "Teen girl beating" but shall henceforth be referenced as "Excessive juvenile discipline".   

Thank you in advance for your attention to this matter and remember to always ask yourself "What Would Obama Do ?".


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had a couple of girlfriends that like to get spanked during sex.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 5, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> I've had a couple of girlfriends that like to get spanked during sex.


Yeah, that's analogous to public floggings. Not.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 5, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Not agreeing to special class exemptions for human rights abuses does seem to pose a problem for some people here. It will get you a few new names too.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 5, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a couple of girlfriends that like to get spanked during sex.
> ...



It is if she also liked having people watch.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 5, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


No, it's not.

One is abusive and violates human rights. The other is recreation and doesn't cause harm. That you can't tell the difference partly explains why you're so abusive to women on here, like you probably are in the real world too. Sharia law is probably perfectly okay with you.


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 5, 2009)

It's a rarity that anti-authoritarians don't object to repressive Islamic practices, just as they object to repressive Christian practices in the respective context of that religion. The reason that many hesitate to wave the flag of "Islamo-fascism" is that such rhetoric is often used to empower interventionist military campaigns that ultimately constitute a more authoritarian imposition than the domestic repression that was allegedly being targeted. 

Iraq remains an illustrative example, of course. I would have supported Saddam Hussein's removal in light of the nature of his tyranny, but not the establishment of a chaotic occupation that significantly increased violence levels.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 5, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Thats it pissant make it about me hating women.  I'd like to think that my little bit of humor makes this thread easier to digest than your nasty selfrightious attitude.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 5, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



actually, makes you look callous and heartless


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 5, 2009)

Yurt said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Ya you are so concerned about the topic of this thread that you waste your big chance to chime in on a stupid observation on someone you know nothing about.

Piss on you punks.  At least my offerings had a little something to do with the original topic.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 5, 2009)

huggy is into b & d...nothing wrong with that....last time i checked..two consenting...or more adults may do as they please in the privacy of their own homes....but it is not comparable to a minor being whipped or lashed...some on huggy we all know that in b & d the submissive controls...in reality


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 5, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> huggy is into b & d...nothing wrong with that....last time i checked..two consenting...or more adults may do as they please in the privacy of their own homes....but it is not comparable to a minor being whipped or lashed...some on huggy we all know that in b & d the submissive controls...in reality



Hold up with the leather and the rubber suit there bones.

All I was talkin about was a little slap on the ass upon request.

Truth is that unfortunately there is nothing that can be done to address the way women are treated in some other countries.  A soverien country is not responsible to obey US law.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 5, 2009)

ahhh sorry didnt realize your a wannabe....lol


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 5, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Truth is that unfortunately there is nothing that can be done to address the way women are treated in some other countries.  A soverien country is not responsible to obey US law.



That's not relevant to its ethical aspect.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 5, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is that unfortunately there is nothing that can be done to address the way women are treated in some other countries.  A soverien country is not responsible to obey US law.
> ...



OK what does this discussion bear on changing abuse of women in a place like Saudi Arabia?

I think americans except for the Ted Bundy types would agree that it is wrong.  Are you trying to be a hero?  Go tell the people doing the abuse.  Here it is just hollow rhetoric.


----------



## Diuretic (Apr 5, 2009)

It seems that the incident has caused much revulsion in the province in Pakistan and elsewhere in that unfortunate country.  Bad pr for the fundies.  Also bad news for the government which seems to be increasingly ready to pander to the fundies.  As sad as this is it has done the fundies harm, the Pakistani people should state cleary their rejection and make sure the government knows it.


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 6, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> OK what does this discussion bear on changing abuse of women in a place like Saudi Arabia?
> 
> I think americans except for the Ted Bundy types would agree that it is wrong.  Are you trying to be a hero?  Go tell the people doing the abuse.  Here it is just hollow rhetoric.



I don't even know what you're trying to say.


----------



## RoadVirus (Apr 7, 2009)

Toro said:


> > The whipping of a 17-year-old girl by Islamic extremists in the Swat Valley, broadcast repeatedly Friday on several Pakistani television news stations, renewed deep concerns over a peace deal made by the Pakistani government allowing the Taliban to rule that region.
> >
> > Beating of Girl Raises Ire Over Pakistan Peace Deal - WSJ.com
> 
> ...


----------

